# HP PSC-1350 stopped working (CUPS, HPLIP)

## sliwowitz

I have a HP PSC-1350 all-in-one USB printer. I have not used it for a month or two and yesterday I noticed it stopped printing. I can use the scanner and the memory card reader. Also it prints fine when I connect it to my Ubuntu notebook.

The CUPS web-admin shows no apparent problems:

```
Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published. 
```

but when I try to print a test page, it gets added to the queue, where it stays forever, but the printer never starts printing.

/var/log/cups doesn't show anything interesting: (this happens after I try to print the test page)

```
I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:29 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=21556)

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] Adding start banner page "none".

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] Adding end banner page "none".

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21558)

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 21559)

I [02/Aug/2008:11:32:30 +0200] [Job 3] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 21560)
```

I tried unmerging both cups and hplip and deleting config files, all cups-related directories in /var. Then emerging them again and adding the printer. I also tried the ~x86 versions of both packages (cups-1.3.8, hplip-2.8.6b), all with the same results.

----------

## sliwowitz

I just discovered, that there are errors shown in /var/log/messages:

```
Aug  2 13:54:15 thor psc_1300_series?serial=MY44LD83MR9F: io/hpmud/musb.c 135: unable get_string_descriptor -1: Operation not permitted

Aug  2 13:54:15 thor psc_1300_series?serial=MY44LD83MR9F: io/hpmud/musb.c 603: invalid product id string ret=-1

Aug  2 13:54:15 thor psc_1300_series?serial=MY44LD83MR9F: io/hpmud/musb.c 1058: unable to open hp:/usb/psc_1300_series?serial=MY44LD83MR9F

Aug  2 13:54:15 thor psc_1300_series?serial=MY44LD83MR9F: prnt/backend/hp.c 675: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
```

----------

## sliwowitz

Finally, I discovered the problem was UDEV not setting permissions correctly. Gentoo bug 207981 mentions it. But even after modifying the appropriate udev rule, the device still belonged to the "plugdev" group instead of "lp". My guess is that some later rule might have overrided these settings, so I created created a file /etc/udev/rules.d/99-custom.rules:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTR{serial}=="MY44LD83MR9F", OWNER="lp", GROUP="lp", MODE="0660"
```

This is not universal, if you want to take this approach, you have to change ATTR{serial}=="MY44LD83MR9F" to match your printer's serial number. You can i.e. setup the printer first using hp-setup which will show you the serial number, create the aforementioned rules file, run udevtrigger and wait a few seconds. This should get the permissions right without the need to reboot.

----------

## cklimt

Oh man!!! You are my hero!!   :Cool:  I've been fighting with this problem for hours, and now finally my printer is detected by CUPS!!

I don't know how hplip messes with cups, but even if I uninstall it, the printer is not recognized by the usb backend...

A little recommendation for those who want to use udevtrigger: now (I mean in udev-124) you have to use udevadm trigger

----------

## aronparsons

You shouldn't need any special udev rules for this to work.  My HP PSC 1350 works fine under ~amd64.  There used to be problems with libgphoto2 setting the lp devices to be owned by plugdev, but that has been resolved for months.  While the above rule does fix your problem (I had something similar until a new libgphoto2 came out), it shouldn't be necessary anymore. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-130-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.2  USE="exif hal nls -doc"  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.9  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff zeroconf -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.8.7  USE="dbus gtk ppds qt3 qt4 scanner -cupsddk -doc -fax -minimal -parport -snmp" 0 kB

```

----------

